# Nurses,etc



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hats off to the RN's,RT's and other staff that carry out what the Dr tells them is needed.They are the ones that get the people well.Keep on top of things,notice any changes etc.It takes a special type of person to do this,and I can't say enough how thankfull I am for them.

This is day 5 of Karen being in CCU I am overwhelmed with everything that goes on 24 hrs a day.There are over 100 people to run the floor.97% of them have been better then great,The other 3 are no longer on the floor and IDK if they are even employed.

Hats off again to the 97% the other 3% don't belong there.It's not just a job!!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> It's not just a job!!!


You got that right!! The right people in a unit makes all the difference in the world. Glad to hear you got the better ones!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to hear she got good ones.

The wife and I can't say enough good things about St. Vincents in Indy. Efficient and friendly staff that almost made us forget why she was there. Touch that call button and somebody was there now. I'd only let the hacks in our neck of the woods take care of the wife if she had an ingrown toenail and only if it wasn't infected. Needless to say the experiences we had in both our major area hospitals were less than desirable.

Wife was at the VA almost a week with her Dad, don't even get me started on that hell hole.


----------

